# Radiohead



## Soapvox (Jul 20, 2001)

Did everyone know that Radiohead are Powerbook Users  

Ever since The Bends came out I have been the biggest Radiohead fan, and each and every album they surprise me, I just wanted to know if there are others of you out there who think that Radiohead is the best band ever?


----------



## senne (Aug 9, 2001)

Me! I have all the albums of radiohead, and I all love them. Right now, i'm listening to I Might Be Wrong, the fifth song of Amnesiac.. Perfect song.. love it!  I started buying albums of radiohead at an age of 11, now i'm 16.   jeah

I even made a site about RaDIOHEaD! I had to do it for school.. My results were quite good.. 45/50   Jeah!

I never saw them live.. But there's a surprise act on Pukkelpop, Belgium.. and I hope it's RaDIOHEaD....  


And yes I know that they use Apple.. They're really freaks! They chat (via computers.. ) with eachother when they're in the same room... Freaky! But I still love them... like they in Belgium say: "RaDIOHEaD ROELT!" (Radiohead rules!)

seNNe

Be constructive... But immerse your soul in Love.............


----------



## garyi (Sep 2, 2001)

As soon as I feel the need to commit suicide I will listen to radiohead. This is a classic branded band, the record company know there is angst in the world, Radiohead are in place to feed that angst.

Rubbish


----------



## endian (Sep 2, 2001)

i dont even listen to commercial music any more. just tune 2 radios between 2 stations.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 2, 2001)

What is the most reacent radiohead song out there ?
I havent head stuff from them for a while 

I sample LOTS of music on MP3, if I like it I get it off of ebay, (only place to find reasonable euro music)


Admiral


----------



## garyi (Sep 2, 2001)

In england some hideous whinning number about using knives or something, to be honest I listen to Radio One at work, the most popular radio station in England, and therefore the most commercial music Branded, but even Radio one had boo booed with this one, I have to turn over when it comes on.

I think radiohead must have some sort of influence after all it makes me mad when I hear it, after all this is an emotion I suppose.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Sep 2, 2001)

hmm, i really like radiohead. Here in the US, at least where i live, Radiohead is a relatively unknown band, only a few fellow musics lovers even know of them. It must be that infection called pop drowing them out.


----------



## garyi (Sep 2, 2001)

Ah but surely comparing Radiohead to all the crap pop out there is not very good praise is it? Radiohead music is not mainstream yet it is played mainstream why? Could it be they are backed by a major label? Why? Could it be that major record label knows there is a limited market for this type of music?

You cannot compare radiohead to mainstream because they are not, but for some reason they are amongst it, mabye its this what bites.

I think its because they are played mainstream that I find myself not liking them, there brand of music is most certainly underground, no doubt the recordingss are good but like Frank Zappa they are a certain kind of music and not well suited to the charts where crap pop exists.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 18, 2003)

Radiohead is amazing i listen to them everyday, everyone should


----------



## voice- (Oct 18, 2003)

Never heard them. Downloading stuff (illegally might I add) from the P2P networks as I type. If they hit my taste, I'll pick up some of their albums...


----------



## voice- (Oct 18, 2003)

Heeeeyyyy....these guys are good...now I know who'll be making my next CD purchase. Thanks, guys


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Oct 18, 2003)

Radiohead is AMAZING. 

For the uninitiated out there, the best songs (IMO) are:  Idioteque, Everything in it's right place, ripcord, like spinning plates, there there, black star, just and faithless the wonder boy. And of course EVERYONE knows "creep"...


I'm interested to know who here listens to Portishead?Beth Gibbons has themost AMAZING voice.


----------



## Arden (Oct 18, 2003)

The only song I know is "Creep" because that's the only RH song they play on the radio.  I've heard 2 of their other songs, when I saw them on SNL, but that was a long time ago and I don't remember the songs at all.  But what little exposure I've had to them hasn't been really positive; maybe I need to listen to them more to appreciate their music.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 18, 2003)

try the albumn _The Bends_, a lot of people mention it because it is critically liked by it is just plain awesome, the sound on it is both experimental and rock at the same time, its just brillant


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 19, 2003)

Radiohead.  Best Band Ever!  

Ok Computer:  Best Album Ever!

From the last few concerts I been to, they've been using an iBook on stage, for real-time mixing of some of their songs.  Creating loops and the like.  

AdmiralAk....their latest album is Hail to the Thief.  Really like There There....


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 19, 2003)

"Go to Sleep" and "Sit Down Stand Up" are awesome too


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nb3004 _
> *try the albumn The Bends, a lot of people mention it because it is critically liked by it is just plain awesome, the sound on it is both experimental and rock at the same time, its just brillant *


 *Cough* Pink Floyd


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 19, 2003)

many people have made that comparision, i guess with the song Paranoid Android especially,  i just dont hear it


----------

